# where to buy sublimatable products



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

A nice place for the Americans to start is at Conde.
http://www.dyetrans.com/

They have a wide range of sublimatable products.. more than I can source over here in the UK. Pretty much everything you need can be found there.

You can do some wonderful things with dye sublimation, t-shirts are just the start. Some people get very creative by inventing products and sell them for a lot of money.


Adam


----------



## cbernat (May 17, 2005)

That is only the begining....

www.printa.com
www.johnsonplastics.com
www.acp.com
www.imprintsusa.com
www.vaporapparel.com
www.thepaperranch.com


----------



## NicKy (Dec 20, 2006)

i found this website selling American Dye Sub Blanks dye-sub.com

cya


----------



## Lars Tan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you guys. I checked them all. I was wondering could I do sublimation on some t-s that Under Armour caries? Is there any other company that sell similar items for less? 
I am getting started doing sublimation and planning on carrying variety of wearable item, but mainly sweatshirts, sweat pants, t-shirts and polos. Advise would be appreciated. 
Lars.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I was wondering could I do sublimation on some t-s that Under Armour caries? Is there any other company that sell similar items for less?


Vapor Apparel above sells similar blanks, just not as tight. There are all types of items available in the links above 

I haven't seen any tight fitting blanks like under armour.


----------



## Lars Tan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you much again. I guess I am stuck with a rep from Under Armour, stuff is expeeeeeee-sive! I will find a local to my area Adidas distributor to carry some of this products, as Adidas got some Poly items also. 

If anyone will fined a good source for the items to do sublimation on post it I will be appreciative. So far better then calling and ordering from Under Armour it self is some department store with a sale going on.


I also have a question about... how to describe it? This type of logo that is printed on all sorts of items that is more rubberized than a regular plastisol. It has more shin to it and much stickier then a regular logo. It's definitely a heat transfer logo. Any ideas what is used to produce this logos and whom to talk to about ordering some.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lars Tan said:


> I also have a question about... how to describe it? This type of logo that is printed on all sorts of items that is more rubberized than a regular plastisol. It has more shin to it and much stickier then a regular logo. It's definitely a heat transfer logo. Any ideas what is used to produce this logos and whom to talk to about ordering some.


Possibly vinyl?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> This type of logo that is printed on all sorts of items that is more rubberized than a regular plastisol. It has more shin to it and much stickier then a regular logo. It's definitely a heat transfer logo. Any ideas what is used to produce this logos and whom to talk to about ordering some.


Could be vinyl, or it could be a plastisol transfer made especially for athletic type usage (heavy ink coverage).


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I haven't seen any tight fitting blanks like under armour.


Wickid has compression blanks like UA. Look for their 'Perform Fit' models.


----------



## Lars Tan (Nov 30, 2006)

Went to their website -COOL ! Thank you. I am sure it's much cheaper than UA. Thanks again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Wickid has compression blanks like UA. Look for their 'Perform Fit' models.


Woo hoo, Jose to the rescue. I've gotta remember that link


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

If your looking for the wicking shirts also check out Colorado Timberline.

Not tight fit stuff, but it's great looking shirts. (they run a size small though)


----------



## printgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I just recently started my sublimation business. I highly recommend Conde. I was so excited when I unpacked everything...but the my excitement turned into fear. I didn't know where to begin. I called and they actually came onto my computer and set everything up for me. I couldn't believe it. Freaked me out. But, they have help me every step of the way. I have made a pretty good bit of money during the Christmas season.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Conde is awesome, I have been using them for 2 years and thier support is top notch. Brad Morrison is a great sales guy there who is very patient and full of helpful hints. If you're new to sublimation go with Conde. As you learn the ropes then you might find a product or two cheaper elsewhere but you can't beat the support offered from Conde. 
Alex


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

Do ceramics(tiles, cpps, ...) require Dye Sub inks to be imprinted? or can a regular ink transfer be used?


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

There are papers for lasers that can be used for ceramics such as VersaTrans for hardgoods. There is a learning curve involved with the process so be prepared to make a lot of scrap, but you can buy regular tiles, no need for specially coated ones. I don't know of any for regular ink though.


----------



## nealers77 (Apr 30, 2009)

How about babygrows/one-sizes for sublimating? Or aprons?

Thanks guys


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not sure about the baby clothes but you can get aprons. I got them from PSI in Florida. Dye Sublimation Products, Blank Imprintables and Accessories - Paramount Services


----------



## silversatchel (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got my stuff up and running today. I have had it in a box since FEB. Scared to death of it. I actually did a practice tile today. Not too hard. Any advise for a greenie would be so appreciated. Conde is having an open house on Aug 14th from 12-4 pm Can't wait to go and check it all out.


----------



## Iocaine (Apr 28, 2007)

BRC said:


> I'm not sure about the baby clothes but you can get aprons. I got them from PSI in Florida. Dye Sublimation Products, Blank Imprintables and Accessories - Paramount Services



Thanks for the heads up about PSI. I was wondering where to find those cool resin frames I had seen on the Conde tile videos.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree that Conde is the best. David Gross goes well and beyond...I swear that guy never stops working and never sleeps..


----------



## ponypome (Oct 16, 2009)

where in new zealand can you get good suppliers


----------

